# Leo - Is the hypo gene dominant



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm still learning about genes and dominant recessive etc. 

Just thinking about my Jimmy, his mum was tremper albino and dad was hypo. I know albino is recessive right? Does that make hypo dominant or what lol. I would appreciate any answers you can give me  many thanks

Kim xx


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Kimmy173 said:


> I'm still learning about genes and dominant recessive etc.
> 
> Just thinking about my Jimmy, his mum was tremper albino and dad was hypo. I know albino is recessive right? Does that make hypo dominant or what lol. I would appreciate any answers you can give me  many thanks
> 
> Kim xx




I was always under the impression it was co-dom, although there is some talk that it's actually a dominant gene that causes *reduced* spots, and then line breeding combined with that that produces what is known as a "super hypo"... It's theoretically possible either way.

Regardless of whether or not it's dominant or co-dom, a het animal will appear different to a wild-type animal. This is not the case with albino, where a het animal doesn't express any albino characteristics.

Ssthisto or gazz are probably your best bets to explain exactly what's going on with it though.


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

thanks hun. It was only a random thought, especially because the brother of Jimmy also turned out to be a hypo so just curious


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

A german breeder bred his female Super hypo leo to a WC pure blood leo.As a result he got super hypo offspring so straight away hypo is NOT! co-dom coz this would never have happened if it was.As it would have been 100% hypo's.Like super snow X normal = 100%mack snow(co-dom) and super giant X normal = 100%giant(co-dom) *HYPO* IS NOT!.That's coz hypo is *DOMINANT* with super(in hypo's),baldy,tangerine,carrottail are all *POLYGENETIC* traits.That a hypo may or may not express depending on there ancestory(strength of selective breeding).




> *question by forum member*
> _Maybe the ones with no body spotting are the super form._






> *answer by german breeder*
> _No...that's not possible,because I produced Hypos without spots on body(that's super) from "Super Hypo x *Wild* caught"-pairing._


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

Is the super hypo gene dominant? That would make sense to me because it's made by two co dom hypos to make super hypo is that right? so it's got the two genes so its dominant lol is that right? so super hypo would be dom, but a regular hypo...


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Kimmy173 said:


> Is the super hypo gene dominant? That would make sense to me because it's made by two co dom hypos to make super hypo is that right? so it's got the two genes so its dominant lol is that right? so super hypo would be dom, but a regular hypo...


Hypo is dominant and super hypo is dominant + polygenetic.

SO.

Hypo-(H)DOMINANT.

Hypo tangerine-(H)DOM+(T)LINE BRED.

Hypo baldy-(H)DOM+(B)LINEBRED.

Hypo tangerine baldy-(H)DOM+(T)LINEBRED+(B)LINEBRED.

Hypo baldy carrotail-(H)DOM+(B)LINEBRED+(CT)LINEBRED.

Hypo tangerine baldy carrottail-(H)DOM+(T)LINEBRED+(B)LINEBRED+(CT)LINEBRED.

Super hypo-(S)LINE BRED+(H)DOM.

Super hypo tangerne-(S)LINE BRED+(H)DOM+(T)LINE BRED .

Super hypo tangerine carrottail-(S)LINE BRED+(H)DOM+(T)LINE BRED+(CT)LINEBRED.

Super hypo tangerine carrottail baldy-(S)LINE BRED+(H)DOM+(T)LINE BRED+(CT)LINE BRED+(B)LINE BRED.

Super hypo baldy-(S)LINE BRED+(H)DOM+(B)LINE BRED.


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Can you just clarify then....

Visually, a hypo has reduced spots on its body.
Visually a superhypo has no spots on its body.

Both can have spotty tails.

Is this correct?

I understand mendelian genetics and how they work with recessive traits, but leos just seem to be overcomplicated! A lot of the traits which are being sold as special (or in some cases het!) seem to be line bred in leos.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Grond said:


> Can you just clarify then....
> 
> Visually, a hypo has reduced spots on its body.
> Visually a superhypo has no spots on its body.
> ...


Hypo reduction of spots that are RETAINED with in the DARKER body bands.

Super hypo NO! body spots.

Leaving tangerine and carrottail out of it.

Hypo-(high spot count end)









Hypo-(Low spot count end).









Super hypo.









Super hypo baldy.









Hypo baldy.


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for that! I thought that was right but it's hard to find answers to some of your specific questions in books and on the net! 

Long live RFUK!


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

And the pictures made things really clear. Once again thanks!

My first leo I got is actually a super hypo baldy, not a hypo as he was sold to me!


----------

